# Kaiser Coder II Exam



## nicolehyden (Apr 25, 2016)

I recently took the Coder II test for a coding position with Kaiser and did not pass. I was wondering if there are any type of study materials for this exam? I have read and re-read the guidelines and done practice exams that I used for CPC but still missed the 80% mark. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hurstrachelr (Jun 6, 2016)

*What is the test like?*



nicolehyden said:


> I recently took the Coder II test for a coding position with Kaiser and did not pass. I was wondering if there are any type of study materials for this exam? I have read and re-read the guidelines and done practice exams that I used for CPC but still missed the 80% mark. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



What is the test like? M/C or fill in the blank? What kind of questions, coding, abbreviations, general knowledge questions, etc?


----------

